# Cropper & Pouter People-Help Identify Please



## jimmyrenex (Mar 27, 2005)

Hey Folks... 
I've had this pair since last summer, and am not really sure which breed they are. I believe they are not mixes, but I can't be sure. I am ordering bands for the babies, and knowing the breed can help me figure out what band size I need. I was told when I got them that the name started with a "*B*". Any help would be welcomed..


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Jimmy,
Can you show a profile shot of the cock? 
Daryl


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Whatever they are, they are great looking birds. 

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

How in the world can you band a pigeon with so many leg feathers? They are gorgeous.

Maggie


----------



## Norwich-guy (Mar 6, 2005)

Hi Jimmy,

These birds look to be either Dutch Croppers or Pomeranian Pouters, It is sometimes hard to tell with pictures. Dosen't really show hight or length of birds. They are still muffed birds you will need size Z bands because of the muffs. Sorry i can't help with the breed of bird.


----------



## jimmyrenex (Mar 27, 2005)

*Norwichguy-* Thanks....I thought they looked alot like Dutch Croppers as well. I figured I would have to get the largest bands available. They are really gentle giants. They let me pet them without a fuss. The cock is a little more bold than the hen, but I would say they are the calmest in the coop.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Jimmy, the colors on those birds are spectacular! Do the leg feathers come in on the first molt?


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

They could be dutch croppers look a little blocky. As for bands on some heavy muffed birds people will band the bird just above the hocks. So there is no problems with the muff and its easyer to find and read the band. So over sized bands for the birds work well. they look like mottles in color. Do you plan on breeding them If so I recomend you trim the muffs as they can break or knock the eggs out of the nest. And even small youngbirds the first few days. Also helps in a better breeding. Trim muffs about 3/4 inches from the feet


----------



## jimmyrenex (Mar 27, 2005)

*Relee* - I never thought of trimmimg the muffs... Sounds like an idea, makes sense...

Here is a side view..... He is a very large bird...Almost 24" beak to tail feathers...


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Pomeranian Pouters are large birds and known for bein quite tame.
Daryl


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Now that picture The bird looks more like a pouter. And yes it could be a pom. Now on breeding pouters You might keep a eye out for sour crop. As they seem to ghet it just a little more often. Perhaps because they blow the globe up.. But they do breed well.


----------



## jimmyrenex (Mar 27, 2005)

*re lee*- I thought Poms had white muffs. There may be different colours that have the coloured muffs...

*TerriB*-Quote"do leg feathers come in on the first molt?" 

I have no idea. I have not had a set of babies from this pair yet. They are on eggs now. Hopefully soon.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

The Pomeranian Pouter comes in a wide variety of markings.
The pied marked are to be found in blue in barred and checkered,black, red, yellow,silver, dun,cream, mealy and brown. It is also bred in self or solid color in the above colors,blue and brown grizzle, and white. Tail marked varieties are to be found with a white body and muffs with a tail that is coloredblack or blue. The Pomeranian is also bred in tiger marked.
Quoted from " Pigeons of North America in the 21'st Century"
Daryl


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

The muff comes in as a young bird then gets better After the first moult. looking at the bird better. It look a little andilousion . in color too.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

jimmyrenex said:


> Here is a side view..... He is a very large bird...Almost 24" beak to tail feathers...



Hi Jimmy, 

24 inches long!?!!?! I had no idea these birds were that big!!! How is this possible, even my runts are only about 18-19 inches long. It must be that really long neck I think. If you ever get a chance, weigh them for me, I'm just curious it they are heavy as well as huge. Beautiful pigeons regardless


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Pom pouters are about the largest pouter breed. Not 24 inches long but good sized for pouters. And the can have a large globe when you blow it up. As people do blow the globe up.


----------



## jimmyrenex (Mar 27, 2005)

I just came in from the coop. I was way over on how big I thought he was. He is just under 21 inches long. But it's all length. There is not much weight to them. They are pretty thin compared to a runt.


----------



## pigeonkid1046 (Nov 16, 2005)

Hey. Very nice birds. They look like two seperate breeds. One I'm sure is a Poultier and the other one is an oriantal roller. It has the dropped wings which more than likely meens that it is an oriantal roller. What do their young look like. They are both black mottles with muffs. Very nice birds.


----------



## jimmyrenex (Mar 27, 2005)

Hey Tim...
I doubt there are any 20" long rollers out there They are they same breed and are a mated pair. I know what you mean though. The females don't have the big huge crop like the males and they could pass for a different breed.


----------



## pigeonkid1046 (Nov 16, 2005)

Oh wow. I learned something today. Cool. I really don't know too much about the fancy breeds, but I'm learning.


----------

